# blue strip leds



## dikyboy1 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi everyone

i am a newb to the freshwater aquarium buisness and its my first forum so hi eveyone i have 3 foot by 1 1/2 by 1 foot freshwaterb aquarium which i have had for 2 months its cycled now and i am just learning the ins and outs


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------

